# ATMOS vs dolby/dts 7ch?



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I was wondering if this new atmos is actualy better or a copycat technology. 7ch heights already do helipcopter sounds very good!:T

I have a onkyo 818 and was wondering if atmos is an upgrade or downgrade in the next 5 yrs,. I dont feel like upgrading receivers prob for 2+ yrs though this thing is a powerhouse, and Overkill for my room size already 9ch.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> I was wondering if this new atmos is actualy better or a copycat technology. 7ch heights already do helipcopter sounds very good!:T I have a onkyo 818 and was wondering if atmos is an upgrade or downgrade in the next 5 yrs,. I dont feel like upgrading receivers prob for 2+ yrs though this thing is a powerhouse, and Overkill for my room size already 9ch.


 Sounds to me as if you're more than happy with what you have. I say sit back and enjoy it. There's always going to be newer technology just around the corner anyway.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with Jeff on this one. If your happy then spending the extra cash isn't necessary. Now that being said, if you have just been biten by the " I need new stuff bug" then go ahead and feed the beast, We all do that every once in awhile.... :T


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

By definition, Atmos is a better technology, as it allows the content creator to specifically place things in the overhead channels as opposed to your AVR guessing "maybe this should go up there" based on a 5.1 or 7.1 mix.

In reality, the advantage you may see by upgrading a home theater to Atmos really depends on your room. In my room (and I'd guess many, many others are in the same situation), Atmos wouldn't really offer a substantial improvement in sound quality and I don't see it as something worth investing in at this point.

So, like the others said, it sounds like you're pretty pleased with the height effect you're already getting. No point in upgrading. Perhaps when you NEED to upgrade again you could look at getting a processor/AVR that includes Atmos. Then at some point you can give it a try. Or not. If you're happy with what you've got, this really isn't a "GOTTA DO IT NOW" along the lines of the jump from Dolby Pro Logic to Dolby Digital, or SD to HD, or 4:3 to 16:9, or DVD to Blu-Ray.


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Going from 5.1 all the way to a full 7.1.4 setup was the best money spent for my enjoyment of cinema. I was in the same ,feeling its not much more to be done to the sound, as it was already incredible but Object based audio is a game changer and what I've been waiting for, as the level of immersion is breath taking! No gimmicks! just pure audio nirvana. 

Now or later is up to you but I'm glad I didn't wait any longer!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have setup 2 different Dolby Atmos systems ... one with a MARANTZ 7009 driving Dali Zensor Voakl for LCR and the H80's for rear surround , front high and rear high + 2 Sunfire HR12 subs.... after tweaking the surround levels , Its one of the most impressive home cinema systems I have heard ... obviously a significant dollar investment...

My impression however is the I would not upgrade to ATMOS unless you have a high end speaker investment...
ATMOS on the "entry level" in-walls on the other system I setup was much less impressive....

So that is my recommendation to my clients who are asking about upgrading to ATMOS...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think a point to consider is that like any audio implementation, it needs to be done right. Atmos should easily create a more immersive experience, as audiofan indicated. Object based audio vs matrixed height channels? That's easy. If you have the means, I say go for it as long as the room will support the installation.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> I think a point to consider is that like any audio implementation, it needs to be done right.


Aboslutely. Although premium equipment has the potential to give better results, a properly setup system with modest gear can be extremely satisfying (even without height channels IMO). An ATMOS system will give you more options and flexibility than PLIIz (which I assume is providing your current height channels), but the change from PLIIz to ATMOS will be less noticeable than, say, PLIIx to ATMOS.

I will add this. My favorite configuration in my HT has been with an ATMOS capable AVR and 2 or 4 overhead speakers. I have been evaluating a non-ATMOS receiver for a couple months now and I haven't really missed it. My final config will certainly include ATMOS and DTS:X, but knowing what I know now, my priority would be speaker placement and acoustic treatment over maximizing speaker count.


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

As indicated above, its stands to say if you have a proper setup 5.1/7.1 (even 2.0 stereo) setup , one can easily integrate Atmos or the likes into there setup and it need not cost a lot nor does it require a "highend setup" as that in itself is subjective and a moving target. There are many solutions and configurations and if one is willing to plan things out and do a bit of research the rewards await. I was able to add on Atmos for under 1k to a separates system ( I would assume less for the receiver option as on board amplification is there already)having said that there is some work to be done and getting 250ft of wire to the attic was a bit of a chore and took a bit of ingenuity.So I would say for anyone in the market or ready to upgrade , now's the time , as a steady stream of software is flowing and the prices not to shabby!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Atmos is a discrete mix where using front height channels with Dolby Pro Logic IIz is just extrapolation from the other channels. Guessing is not the right word but its not a dedicated mix.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Atmos is a discrete mix where using front height channels with Dolby Pro Logic IIz is just extrapolation from the other channels. Guessing is not the right word but its not a dedicated mix.


LOl guess I got unlucky enough to upgrade receivers 2 models before the Atmos 838 . Onkyo TX-NR818 will have to work til something better then Atmos comes out,or a More advanced version of Atmos.

I see front heights are the pre-lude to later upgraded Atmos.


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

kingnoob said:


> LOl guess I got unlucky enough to upgrade receivers 2 models before the Atmos 838 . Onkyo TX-NR818 will have to work til something better then Atmos comes out,or a More advanced version of Atmos.
> 
> I see front heights are the pre-lude to later upgraded Atmos.


Trust me TF/TR in a 7.1.4 configuration is the cats meow:unbelievable:


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Audiofan1 said:


> Trust me TF/TR in a 7.1.4 configuration is the cats meow:unbelievable:


+1 on that.
I believe you 100% I cant wait to hear it someday.

Yeah sadly I don't upgrade receivers til mine is close to outdated, and 818 is far from that.
Id imagine ceiling mounted speakers , sound amazing ! Atmos came too late for my budget I guess


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Delete repeated , post oops. I dono how to delete post.


----------

